# φάση (ποδόσφαιρο)



## La usurpadora (Dec 29, 2008)

Σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά. Δεν μπορώ να το βρω, γιατί μάλλον δεν το ψάχνω σωστά.

Ξέρει κανείς πώς λέγονται οι "φάσεις" σε έναν αγώνα ποδοσφαίρου; To highlight δεν είναι αυτό που ψάχνω (περιοριστικό λίγο, είναι οι _καλύτερες _φάσεις του αγώνα), αλλά αν δεν βρω κάτι καλύτερο, αυτό θα μπει.


----------



## NadiaF (Dec 29, 2008)

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα, 

Προτείνω highlights (of the game). Και δεν είναι περιοριστικό. Εναλλακτικά, αναγκαστικά, θα πας στο «phase».

Καλή Χρονιά και Ευτυχισμένη!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2008)

The best moments of the game?


----------



## Palavra (Dec 29, 2008)

Να πω ότι από ό,τι θυμάμαι, φάση είναι οποιαδήποτε στιγμή στο παιχνίδι που πάει να μπει γκολ και γενικώς οι ποδοσφαιρόφιλοι έχουν την απαίτηση από τους παίκτες να κάνουν φάσεις για να έχει ενδιαφέρον ο αγώνας.
Highlight θα ταίριαζε, αλλά νομίζω ότι στα ελληνικά δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό. Έντιτ: λέγεται πάντως.


----------



## La usurpadora (Dec 29, 2008)

Αυτό είναι το θέμα. Το highlight νομίζω ότι είναι η καλυτερη φάση του αγώνα, αλλά εγώ θέλω την απλή τη φάση. (Αμάν πια, τρεις μέρες μού έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα αυτό το πράγμα.)


----------



## Philip (Dec 29, 2008)

set piece.

_The term set piece or set play is used in football and rugby to refer to a situation when the ball is returned to open play following a stoppage, particularly in a forward area of the pitch. Most often, the term is used to refer to free kicks and corners, but sometimes throw-ins. Many goals result from such positions, whether scored directly or indirectly. Thus defending set pieces is an important skill for defenders, and attacking players spend much time practising them; set pieces are one area where tactics and routines can be worked out in training in advance of matches. Some players (such as David Beckham and Sami Hyypiä) specialize in set pieces. _(Wikipedia)

Highlights είναι οι καλύτερες/πιο συναρπαστικές στιγμές του αγώνα, π.χ : "highlights of all today's matches can be seen tonight on BBC1 at 10.30"


----------



## curry (Dec 29, 2008)

Μήπως αυτό είναι η "στημένη" φάση;


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2008)

Το "set pieces" είναι οι στημένες φάσεις (κλασικά οι μοναδικές από τις οποίες ξέρουν να βάζουν γκολ οι ελληνικές ομάδες).

Θα μπορούσες να πεις και _highlights_ και _key moments of the game_, αλλά νομίζω ότι ψάχνεις να βρεις το _*replays*_.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 30, 2008)

Νομίζω ιn the x moment... είναι η δική μας "φάση" :)
Μπορεί να σε βολεύει το παρόμοιο"ευκαιρία/ες", π.χ. lot of chances.


----------

